# L.A.'s First Subway



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 7, 2009)

L.A.'s first subway tunnel: The inside story

Not the whole deal, but fairly entertaining.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 9, 2009)

Too bad I can't show the actual paper. A couple other cool photos not posted online. One of PE Hollywood cars at the mouth of the tunnel, and another of how the sealed-off tunnel looks today. There's a mural of a PE Hollywood car painted there. Think I'll go see it one of these days. Or nights. It's said to glow in the dark!


----------



## Alice (Feb 9, 2009)

This website has more info and photos.


----------

